# Is it busy today?



## Inglip

How would I say "Is it busy today." When searching busy, I get loads of replies, all different. I am not asking is a particular road busy, more, is it busy where you work, assuming I am there with the person at their place of work.

Ex: How is your day?
Bad?
Why, is it busy today?

Would it be:

Masipag dito ba ngayon?
 Or perahps Masipag ka ba ngayon?


Thanks.


----------



## 082486

how is your day : kumusta'ng araw mo?
why, is it busy today: bakit, abala ka ba ngayon?

(in a usual conversation we usually say: kumusta ka naman ngayon? ....bakit, marami ka bang gagawin ngayon?)


----------



## Vanzane

Inglip said:


> How would I say "Is it busy today." When searching busy, I get loads of replies, all different. I am not asking is a particular road busy, more, is it busy where you work, assuming I am there with the person at their place of work.
> 
> Ex: How is your day?
> Bad?
> Why, is it busy today?
> 
> Would it be:
> 
> Masipag dito ba ngayon?
> Or perahps Masipag ka ba ngayon?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yes it may be busy


----------



## Vanzane

What is the relevance here?


----------



## Inglip

Vanzane said:


> What is the relevance here?



I don't understand.

I wasn't asking the forum if things are busy, I wanted to know how to say "Is it busy today?" In tagalog. I will ask this question next to I speak to the Philipino girl who works near to me.




Thanks for the translation 082486


----------



## 082486

Inglip said:


> Philipino girl.


 

Filipino: in general (men and women)
Filipina: if you're specifically referring to a woman (living in the Philippines)


----------



## Inglip

I always forget the "A" and "O". One time I got some funny looks when I said something about "my nobyo" ha ha.


----------



## 082486

hahaha... and btw, don't use PH(ilipina)...


----------



## Inglip

Thanks for the help.

I was talking to a girl in a store today, and I asked "Abala ka ba ngayon?" and she was impressed with my tagalog. I owe you.


----------



## LunarLander

Inglip said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I was talking to a girl in a store today, and I asked "Abala ka ba ngayon?" and she was impressed with my tagalog. I owe you.


 
Dont use "Abala" because it is kinda okward in this situation and sounds like old fashioned.

What I would say is, "Marami ka bang ginagawa ngayon?" = Are you doing alot today?

FYI, abala has a dual meaning like abala = busy, or abala = interrupt (i.e. Huwag mo akong abalahin = Don't interrupt me - Hopefully she doesnt tell you that as the answer.


----------



## Inglip

Oh thanks. She knows I am learning and is used to more old fashioned formal words I say and she thinks it's funny, and often laughs at my attempts. Her reply was something like "Yeah. I have had a lot to do" so I think she understand it as "Have you had a lot to do?"


----------



## LunarLander

Your welcome.


----------

